# Centurion Bikes



## Jos123

I've come in contact with someone selling a centurion sport dlx and i did a little research to find out it is an old entry level bike and worth very little.

http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/1875765060.html

But im in need of a decent road bike to take me to school and back and am on a fairly low budget.The seller has come down to 175$ for the bike and I don't know much about centurion or the quality of their bikes.

Was hoping someone can fill me in a bit.



Note*I have recently been trying riding different bikes just to learn more about how they ride and decide which type of bike is right for me.I have truly liked the older bikes and i get more satisfaction out of riding them for some odd reason.I have only been asking questions on various bikes truly just to learn more about various brands and styles of bikes and am not asking questions on pricing just to learn how to "Flip" bikes.


Thanks to those who don't pass judgement on me.


----------



## djmuff

You can probably find some info here: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centurion_(bicycle)

It's a good bike-shop quality brand. That bike would be fine as a commuter, if it fits. $175 seems seems a little high considering the rust spots on the seatpost (make sure it's not stuck) and the rips and electrical tape on the foam grips. Tange Infinity is a good tubeset.


----------



## josephr

Hey Jos - Thats a Birmingham phone number...is local to you? if so, nice to see another Alabama guy on the forum!

thats the entry level Centurion based on components, etc...the Centurion Ironman series came out around 1988-1989 and those were really nice. If this one fits you, I'd say jump on as even the lower end Centurions were pretty decent bikes. The chain-stays look on the long side from the pics, so it probably has a fairly smooth ride.


----------



## Jos123

josephr said:


> Hey Jos - Thats a Birmingham phone number...is local to you? if so, nice to see another Alabama guy on the forum!
> 
> thats the entry level Centurion based on components, etc...the Centurion Ironman series came out around 1988-1989 and those were really nice. If this one fits you, I'd say jump on as even the lower end Centurions were pretty decent bikes. The chain-stays look on the long side from the pics, so it probably has a fairly smooth ride.


I've been staying right outside of downtown birmingham near hwy 280 for the summer with family.


----------



## josephr

cool...there are some nice groups rides out of Homewood Cycle if you get a chance. Also, if you're familiar with Sicard Hollow Road, lot of guys ride through there. Oak Mtn State Park is good too. 

not sure if this bike is being sold by the same guy or not, but there's a Flandria on CL (reposted) and I haven't been to his house yet, but he says he's got about 70+ bikes and he buys/sells to pay for his hobby. You might want to call him and see what he's got. Have you been to bicicoop?


----------



## Jos123

josephr said:


> cool...there are some nice groups rides out of Homewood Cycle if you get a chance. Also, if you're familiar with Sicard Hollow Road, lot of guys ride through there. Oak Mtn State Park is good too.
> 
> not sure if this bike is being sold by the same guy or not, but there's a Flandria on CL (reposted) and I haven't been to his house yet, but he says he's got about 70+ bikes and he buys/sells to pay for his hobby. You might want to call him and see what he's got. Have you been to bicicoop?


Yea I've been looking at bike clubs and was planning on going on a ride with a group this summer but never got around to it.And i noticed the 70s flandria road bike and peugeot and fuji that guy is selling.I emailed him but didn't get a response and I'm leaving tomorrow to head back to Georgia so the guy selling the Centurion is willing to meet today which may be more convinient.


----------



## Reynolds531

djmuff said:


> You can probably find some info here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centurion_(bicycle)
> 
> It's a good bike-shop quality brand. That bike would be fine as a commuter, if it fits. $175 seems seems a little high considering the rust spots on the seatpost (make sure it's not stuck) and the rips and electrical tape on the foam grips. Tange Infinity is a good tubeset.


 I think that $175 is more than a little high for an entry level 1987 bike with stem shifters, 27" wheels, rusting seatpost, and what looks like original cable housings. You probably need to repack every bearing, install new cables, new brake pads, new tires and tubes, new handlebar tape. Based on the condtion of the seat post, the spoke nipples are probably frozen making it impossible to true the wheels. My opinion of a fair price is $50.


----------



## josephr

Reynolds531 said:


> I think that $175 is more than a little high for an entry level 1987 bike with stem shifters, 27" wheels, rusting seatpost, and what looks like original cable housings. You probably need to repack every bearing, install new cables, new brake pads, new tires and tubes, new handlebar tape. Based on the condtion of the seat post, the spoke nipples are probably frozen making it impossible to true the wheels. My opinion of a fair price is $50.


shame on me...didn't look at the pictures that close! I just read the description and scanned the pics noticing a two-piece crank and the paint seemed to be in good condition. I completely glossed over the suicide levers and the stem-mounted shifters. :mad2: 

Unless you're buying a bike to ride around at college or something, I'd probably pass altogether. If you did, I agree with 531 that $50 should be your max. I wouldn't by a bike on convenience though.

Give him a little time, especially if you're going to be back in Birmingham for a while...he's been pretty good about emailing me back so far. 
Joe


----------



## Jos123

Thanks for the posts guys.I was getting ready to head out there today to look at it but I think it would be a good idea to pass all together because I'm not really looking for a Fix-er-upper.

I think i will have to be more patient.


----------



## raymonda

Not worth it. $50.00 max.


----------



## Jos123

k well since i have this thread open. Im looking at two others as well.Any input?

http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/1877555713.html

http://bham.craigslist.org/bik/1877567564.html

Thanks


----------



## raleighgranprix

I've got a friend who swears by his Centurion and he in fact, has an early one from what I understand.

I was just researching it last week, http://www.sheldonbrown.com/centurion/index.html

See, there's a Centurion Owners group mentioned.

A good fitting bike, a nice ride, that is what is worthwhile.


----------



## MikesChevelle

I have a mint Sport Dlx with less than 500 miles on it. Personally I think it is a very nice ride. I paid $80 for mine, but thats the market here in STL, pretty cheap bikes.


----------



## raleighgranprix

Jos123 has been a fine act here. People often cite low low prices for getting something, it's hard to quantify really, with so many expenses being involved in a bike, truing wheels, new cables, new tires, new tubes, I've got close to an ideal bike now because I was able to put a triple crank on a road bike, more expenses but worth it.

To heck with the price talk if it is all within reason!

But I'd like to have one of those Centurions, cool name! Or at least give one a spin. I've always heard good things about them.

Often though, I'm finding, instead of getting one more bike here and there, improve on what one has, because even then, something special might happen one's way but it might not if you realistically don't have room for another bike and your storage is more like in and out and in and out.


----------



## Hooben

The Centurion that was cool was the Ironman, and the road race geometry. The Centurion in that picture is clearly a touring model geometry. Stay away from it if you want to ride with a club.


----------



## raleighgranprix

Jos mentioned some other bicycles. Those other Craig List bikes are truly unique, well, the Flandria is, that's a whole matter to research, lots of Fujis around but apparently a good make and that's why there are a number around. 

That Flandria is an interesting look alright. Something I know nothing about but like everything else, do a web search on it. Looks a bit like a UO8 Peugeot or something, maybe a bit heavy unless it has some high quality tubing. But there were and still are many Peugeots around because some models were inexpensive, good bikes and I've seen quite a few other brands that appear similar especially with white colored bikes, it seems a bit like the other makers were imitating Peugeot who had a lot of success.


----------



## MikesChevelle

Hooben said:


> The Centurion that was cool was the Ironman, and the road race geometry. The Centurion in that picture is clearly a touring model geometry. Stay away from it if you want to ride with a club.


I will be finishing putting back together a Dave Scott Ironman by tomorrow, well thats the plan anyway.


----------



## raleighgranprix

2 Dave Scott Ironmans on Ebay.

Boca Raton Florida has a Centurion Iron Man, $149; buy it now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/centurion-ironm...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item2308f97e8e

Of course, these are not mine. That's a durn reasonable price. The saddle, looks a bit big and barely elevated. Oh well, the bike may have been bigger than the rider.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CENTURION-DAVE-...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item27b327e301

This other one too. $369, mercy me, they went all out on this one.

(apologies for my 4th post here, subject that has interested me for awhile)


----------



## josephr

Hooben said:


> The Centurion that was cool was the Ironman, and the road race geometry. The Centurion in that picture is clearly a touring model geometry. Stay away from it if you want to ride with a club.



Thats the point I was trying to make earlier...the Centurion Ironman is the one to get, the one in that pic is a piece of crap...not worthy of the Centurion reputation, JMO.

If I remember correctly, the Centurions were mfg in Japan and imported by the same folks that brought in Mongoose and Diamond Back -- West Coast or something??? 

Anyway, heard from Jos123 that he picked up on the Fuji so I told him he better post pictures!


----------



## Jos123

I am very pleased with my purchase of the fuji. Just wanted to express my gratitude to the members who helped me make a better decision.

Jalen


----------



## Reynolds531

Jos123 said:


> I am very pleased with my purchase of the fuji. Just wanted to express my gratitude to the members who helped me make a better decision.
> 
> Jalen


 Good choice. Nice bike. have fun.


----------



## raleighgranprix

Centurion Lemans http://cgi.ebay.com/Le-Mans-Centuri...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a0b78a1d

Going, going, not gone yet, this is a "pick up" only deal on ebay, 10 minutes left and at $61.00 , sorry, I don't know much about the drivetrain and this picture doesn't tell us but this is a handsome enough bike.

Fuji, sounds like a sound choice.


----------



## MikesChevelle

raleighgranprix said:


> Centurion Lemans http://cgi.ebay.com/Le-Mans-Centuri...md=ViewItem&pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item43a0b78a1d
> 
> Going, going, not gone yet, this is a "pick up" only deal on ebay, 10 minutes left and at $61.00 , sorry, I don't know much about the drivetrain and this picture doesn't tell us but this is a handsome enough bike.
> 
> Fuji, sounds like a sound choice.


Weird, my Iron Man has the exact paint job ???

I have to disagree that the Sport Dlx is a piece of junk. I have one and it is a fantastic bike.


----------



## mattawan

MikesChevelle said:


> I have to disagree that the Sport Dlx is a piece of junk. I have one and it is a fantastic bike.


While I won't say it is fantastic, a friend has a Sport DLX, and it is a good bike. Light enough and quite comfy. His has DT shifters not stem shifters so maybe it is a newer model.


----------



## raleighgranprix

MikesChevelle said:


> Weird, my Iron Man has the exact paint job ???
> 
> I have to disagree that the Sport Dlx is a piece of junk. I have one and it is a fantastic bike.


Just to make it clear, I certainly did not call any of these bikes junque, I know you aren't saying I did but it could look that way per your response... in case someone ever looks at the archives... :hand:


----------



## josephr

raleighgranprix said:


> Just to make it clear, I certainly did not call any of these bikes junque, I know you aren't saying I did but it could look that way per your response... in case someone ever looks at the archives... :hand:



I called the Sport DLX a piece of junk!!!


----------



## Reynolds531

josephr said:


> I called the Sport DLX a piece of junk!!!


Me too. When you see an old bike with a rusting seat post it's a reasonably good assumption that spoke nipples are frozen, cables are corroded, grease in all of the bearings has solidfied, chain is rusted, brake pads are aged, tires and tubes are dry rotted. 

When you see a bike with a steel seatpost, stem shifters, and suicide brake levers it's a pretty good assumption that it wasn't a real good bike to begin with.

Even the reduced $175 asking price was absurd.


----------



## raymonda

"If I remember correctly, the Centurions were mfg in Japan and imported by the same folks that brought in Mongoose and Diamond Back -- West Coast or something???"

Centurion changed their name to Diamond Back in and around 1990.


----------



## MikesChevelle

Reynolds531 said:


> Me too. When you see an old bike with a rusting seat post it's a reasonably good assumption that spoke nipples are frozen, cables are corroded, grease in all of the bearings has solidfied, chain is rusted, brake pads are aged, tires and tubes are dry rotted.
> 
> When you see a bike with a steel seatpost, stem shifters, and suicide brake levers it's a pretty good assumption that it wasn't a real good bike to begin with.
> 
> Even the reduced $175 asking price was absurd.


I didnt even notice that. thats weird, mine has downtube shifters, Shimano Exage groupo and biopace cranks, while not high end, way higher than the sport dlx in that CL ad.....


----------



## raleighgranprix

I said earlier, my friend had a Centurion, Centurion Prestige, I saw him out on the bike trails, he was eating the road up, he probably had good wheels but he was flying and I'll just keep it short and say he was clipped in but he doesn't look like your general "speed demon." I felt a bit embarrassed and on top of this, this was an '87, '89 whatever year Centurion, I kept up with guys on some very modern rides, so my friend just has his form down pat.

The paint job was similar to the ebay bike above but instead of the violet on the aforementioned Le Mans, it was blue.


----------



## SROC3

*My Centurion 1976 Super ELite *

I figured you'd all appreciate my new (well, old) Centurion Super Elite.

I bought it in fairly good condition and spent 2 hours with a ton of cleaning materials and metal scrub-polish. I added a B17 Brooks saddle and some matching brooks tape and tada!!!!!!! I'll post more pics later on when I complete my setup. Adding some MKS leather lined toeclips. BTW, if you all have more suggestions, feel free to chime in


----------



## raleighgranprix

SROC3: Well done. A real watcher. I saw a Japanese bicycle the other day from the same era, the tubing looked much like this one.


----------

